# Gamers come play



## L33tGanjaMan (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Guyz, thought i would ask if anyone likes playing txt based games?
I like to play MMOG's and GANGSTABIGHOUSE is a favourite of mine that i play everyday, it is a Mafia type game & it has a wicked little community of gamers to interact with in whichever way you may choose (flaming is encouraged lol).
It is FREE to play but it has a CASH Jackpot (which i have won on occasion ). MUCH FUN!! lol






Come along and try it out if you like these kind of games.. if you do, just msg me and i will get you into one of the TOP gangs in the game and i will help teach you, it is great fun, especially if you smoke when you play






Here's the link..

*GANGSTABIGHOUSE*

Come along and grow some Chronic for your Hustlers! LOL

My username is G_K hit me up when ya join... I will invite you to the Best Gang in the Game!

SEE YOU IN THERE


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 21, 2013)

Is this a serious post? What is a text game? Is that like a crossword puzzle or a word search?


----------



## thetester (Mar 21, 2013)

Is that like Dope Wars? Dope Wars was mildly amusing. Used to play it when WoW was down for maintenance.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah it is similiar to Dope Wars dood and no it is not a Joke, you ain't never played a txt based game before? Then i suggest you click on the link above and sign up for some FUN (only takes a minute to sign up).. come along, spark up a Fat one and have some fun kicking Ass etc.


----------



## thetester (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds cool, I'll give it a try!


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Mar 26, 2013)

Send me a msg when you sign up dood..


*My username is G_K hit me up when ya join... I will invite you to the Best Gang in the Game! *


----------

